# Martin Roadrunner



## dave the wave (Jul 10, 2018)

this is cool.


----------



## Whizzerick (Jul 11, 2018)

I don't know what to say...


----------



## bricycle (Jul 11, 2018)

Unconventional but... Sweet!


----------



## trymebike (Jul 11, 2018)

way cool fred whizzer motor gear box aliabon?


----------



## whizzerbug (Jul 11, 2018)

albion transmissions we adapted to whizzers back in the day,gave you kick start and 2 or 3 speeds


----------



## mason_man (Jul 15, 2018)

NICE!!
Fred did the motor back about a year and a half ago. 
Ron sold him suspension and frame about a year ago. And I'm still looking for my crocker. Anyone? 

Ray


----------



## stoney (Jul 16, 2018)

dave the wave said:


> this is cool.
> 
> View attachment 836680
> 
> ...




That is cool


----------

